# Blade Rest Shooters?



## RoscoeP23 (Feb 27, 2013)

This is for you folks that like to use blade rests, what type(spring or fixed) and what brand do you prefer. I have a Fuse spring loaded model that I really like and have a Hoyt Tec prong rest that I want to convert to a blade, it is basiclly the exact same rest, but hard to find the right blade and screws, already sent three blades back. Thanks, Cheers Roscoe


----------



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

I have been using the Trophy Taker fixed blade model for the last 5 months and have had no issues. This is the only one I have used though, so can't compare other models....


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

i have a trophy taker on one bow and a brite site pro tuner on another. they are very forgiving rests when set up properly .


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Trophy Taker SS Pro


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Detlef of DS advantage in BC makes a blade rest that is like everything else he makes, exceptional. It is click micro adjust and made in right in Canada. There is a thread on it, I will try and find it.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I have the same Fuse rest. I use the "2 hole wide base with narrow V" blade. Lancaster has 2 brands - Best and X-Spot. 

I had to file the holes a bit bigger because as you know, the Fuse rest uses larger screws.


----------



## RoscoeP23 (Feb 27, 2013)

Stash said:


> I have the same Fuse rest. I use the "2 hole wide base with narrow V" blade. Lancaster has 2 brands - Best and X-Spot.
> 
> I had to file the holes a bit bigger because as you know, the Fuse rest uses larger screws.


It didn't look like there was enough material there to make the holes bigger. And trying to get anything direct from Fuse or Hoyt, well forget it! And there distributers don't seem to care much about small parts.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

I do not shoot it often but my NAP Quicktune 3000 with a blade works well. All micro adjustable.


----------



## doc2931 (Feb 9, 2010)

I have been shooting the PSE Target Rest w/ Micro Adj...along with blades from Baldurs Archery in Denmark they come in a small 2mm prong which is great for Nano and X10s (also 4mm for big arrows) . I just got one of the new Rubix Rests from America's Best, so far so good with it also.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Here is the link to Detlef's new rest.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1888450&highlight=detlef+blade+rest


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

peregrine82 said:


> Detlef of DS advantage in BC makes a blade rest that is like everything else he makes, exceptional. It is click micro adjust and made in right in Canada. There is a thread on it, I will try and find it.


2x ....so far the best rest from 15+ I had before


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

I've always used either Spot Hogg (Golden Key) premier/Infinity rests, or the Quicktune 3000... of the 2, I've found better fit on almost every bow comes from the Spot Hogg because you can set a blade angle and then move it vertically. I prefer these as I can pick them up for ~40$ used, and you can set them using the spring tension to essentially a fixed blade anyway.

Just simple to setup.... 

That said, the new rubix rest from ABB looks interesting as well... if bigger than the DS advantage.

http://www.americasbestbowstrings.com/rubixrest.htm


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

I really like the look of the DS rest, and I like the knobs instead of machine screws but I wouldn't change from our Spot Hogg Edge rests. They are easily adjustable, easy to set up easy to change from summer to winter arrows and consistent. 

Do the DS Rest they have a micro adjust blade angle?


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

I just pulled both of my NAP3000 rests off and put on new DS advantage rests. His rests are as top notch as his sights. IMO, the best rest and sights on the market.


----------



## Clint95 (Nov 30, 2012)

I just got my DS Advantage rest last week, but ran into a contact issue. I'm using the small diameter VAP3 and the fetchings make contact with the blade. Never had this issue with the Brite Site rest.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Detlef offers two widths of blades, narrow and wide as well a couple of different thicknesses. You may need to specify which blade you need to avoid fletching issues.


DurhamPro. The blades are fixed angle however, his design comes with a locking clamp on the blade rod which is keyed via a dowel to the rest body and can allow for rod removal and re-install in the exact same position and angle. You can also set your blade angle at which ever angle you like. You would have to order an extra blade rod and clamp if you wanted to easily switch over between fat indoor and 3D arrows. Have one blade and rod set up for each discipline and then swap them out with only minor readjustments on the blades vertical and horizontal position.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

I came from the SH Edge to DS. 
there is no micro adjusting on the blade angle. I had once long time ago on Quicktune rest, kind of like that idea adjusting angle but really once the angle is set you have nothing to do there anymore.
I have also ordered for DS a spare launcher shaft, so I can set there different angle on the blade.
Me, before I had about 22 deg angle,this is first time I am trying the 30 deg. I think I like the smaller angle more. 
but the click adjustments on DS rest L-R and U-D is worth every penny


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

I have the version, just prior to the current, new version,
so no shaft clamp.











BEST blade arrow rest, I have ever used.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

My DS Advantage arrow rest is working SOOOOOOOOOOO well....

I hestitate to give these "aerospace composite" blades a try.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

nuts&bolts said:


> My DS Advantage arrow rest is working SOOOOOOOOOOO well....
> 
> I hestitate to give these "aerospace composite" blades a try.


Love the idea, but it does look a wee bit like a well trimmed slice of pop bottle... :embara: let us know how it performs if you would, I'm sure you'll get to testing it eventually.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

interesting material, the punch die is not cheap to build so they believe must last....ordering now couple for testing.


----------



## RoscoeP23 (Feb 27, 2013)

How do you get a hold of Detlef?


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

*additional info.*

that address on the biz card above is http://www.launchtec.co.uk/ for those interested... took me a couple tries since it's partly covered.


Also to note... looking into the available 2 hole style blades, they appear to all be the narrow spacing on the mount holes, so it doesn't look like they will fit the standard mount on a Quicktune 3000 or the wider bar of a spot hogg premier/infinity... good thing I have both... might have to try those. They also have listed in the ebay store 3 different widths for arrows... equivalent to "fatties", "regular" and "skinny" arrows.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230973303514


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

RoscoeP23.....Send him a PM on here. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=26701


shootthewhatnow. The blades Detlef offers all have the same hole spacing. When I was referring to his narrow blades, I was referring to the width of the V. For small diameter shafts like the Vaps, you will need his narrow blades.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah... Detlef seems to use the narrow profile, but he's not the only guy out there... :wink:

Just posting up a caution for those of us who haven't bought his stuff yet.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

I got couple blades, mailing from Britan was really fast I can say faster than from lower states, 
the narrower blade is a perfect fit to my nano's, after first couple 100 FITA practice shots still looks great, can't see any wear on the trim edge...:thumbs_up


----------



## RoscoeP23 (Feb 27, 2013)

Well I do have the correct blades coming and spare screws from Monsens in Ont. but also ordered a DS Advantage blade rest yesterday. I hemed and hawed but finally choise the DS over the SH and the AAE Pro, nice to shop local also. I don't think I will be dissappointed, Cheers Roscoe


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Two things to add to this thread. 
I posted I use QT3000 with blade earlier. 
Recently while making some adjustments the rest....well...fell apart. 
I contacted NAP and they said send it back and if they could not repair it, they would replace it. 
Amazing customer service. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up
I also decided to order a DS Advantage rest from Detlef. 
Based on everything nuts n bolts said, I cannot wait.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

*******. If we can only convince you to sell those Mathews and convert to Elite.


----------



## TurtleBear (Aug 9, 2013)

Stash said:


> I have the same Fuse rest. I use the "2 hole wide base with narrow V" blade. Lancaster has 2 brands - Best and X-Spot.
> 
> I had to file the holes a bit bigger because as you know, the Fuse rest uses larger screws.


I realize that this is an old thread but hoping someone can help me out. I have the same Fuse rest with the wide base & big screws, so you are saying that the normal wide base blades need to be filed out to fit the screws on the Fuse? I am struggling to find a wade base wide V blade for this Fuse rest. Does anyone know where I can find a wide base Wide V blade for a Fuse Rest?? I found Wide base narrow V blades at Lancaster in spring steel & in Stainless but no wide base wide V blade anywhere??? I am shooting a .10 thickness blade.

Please Help!!!


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Lancaster Page 158. Item #2870103. In the product description it says wide ,narrow base, and v . You still might have to enlarge the holes for the big screws. Call them and ask. 1-855-922-7769.


----------



## TurtleBear (Aug 9, 2013)

DXTCLUE said:


> Lancaster Page 158. Item #2870103. In the product description it says wide ,narrow base, and v . You still might have to enlarge the holes for the big screws. Call them and ask. 1-855-922-7769.


Thanks for the Info I just searched the item # you gave me and it comes up as unable to find Item #?? what year is your catalog ? It may not be available any longer? What brand or maker was it? I was on Chat with them yesterday and they told me they do not have a wide base wide V blade and suggested I buy the wide base Narrow V Blade and enlarge the V so it fits my larger arrows better. I have not ordered anything yet. Let me know the rest of the product description and I will ask them about these Blades.

Thank You for your help.
Wayne


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Its LAS Black spring steel launcher blade. In arrow rest accessories. Off their web page. It says wide or narrow base and V. Could be just the way they worded it ?


----------



## TurtleBear (Aug 9, 2013)

DXTCLUE said:


> Its LAS Black spring steel launcher blade. In arrow rest accessories. Off their web page. It says wide or narrow base and V. Could be just the way they worded it ?


Thanks for your help DXCLUE when you click on the launcher style to choose your options there is only 2 hole narrow base and a choice of Wide or Narrow V NO 2 hole wide base Wide V choice?? any waty thanks for your help I will keep looking.

Thank You for looking.


----------

